# POPKOLA  or Ritchey's Better Beverage



## Beshires1 (May 21, 2018)

Found this bottle in excellent condition under the floor of a old farmhouse. Its a clear embossed 10 0z that reads POPKOLA  or Ritchey's Better Beverages  Clarksdale & Indianola  (Mississippi)   Any Idea or age?


----------



## RCO (May 22, 2018)

my guess would be its from the 20's - 40's era , likely from that time period , can't see it being any older or much newer than that


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 22, 2018)

It looks vaguely like a Moxie bottle, I wonder if they were trying to compete with them.


----------

